# Free Forum Infraction



## Jaymie1989

Hey,

Does anyone know if i can give people an infraction on my website? 

I am the Administrator and i own it. I got the free forum from
http://makeforum.org/home.php

Thanks,

Jay.:wave:


----------



## Go The Power

You will properly going to have to send an email to there support asking them.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Okay, Thanks.

Do you or anyone know. If.....

Well i have my website www.????????.co.uk how do i get my forum as www.mywebsite.co.uk/forum ??? is it something i need to speak to my domain host or something.


----------



## Go The Power

Yes I think so


----------



## carsey

Under your Public_html directory on your hosting. Make a new folder titled whatever you want it to be called. Then install your forum to this directory and set it up accordingly. 

Do you have FTP for your website??


----------



## Jaymie1989

yes i do CoreFTP


----------



## carsey

Good, you choose the easy way :smile:

Look in your forum folders. and follow the instructions carefully. Upload your files to the /forums directory. If your forum files already contain a *forums* folder upload that one to the public_html path. Which will give you your www.sitename.co.uk/forums you wanted


----------



## Jaymie1989

Sorry I thought you was on about on my website, as i said my forum is free so i cant use ftp.

The place where i got my free forum is http://makeforum.org/home.php


----------



## Jaymie1989

I have dont it.

I save the forum page and opened coreftp on my website and uploaded the page and the folder with the picture files in.

Im still waiting to here back about them infractions.


----------



## carsey

I think PHPBB have built in warning systems. Not sure, havent really used that board. Im sure it will have though. If not if sure you can find some hacks that will allow you to.


----------



## Ben

I have used phpBB and there isn't an infractions system built in. AFAIK vBulletin is the only board software that has an infractions system (correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## Jaymie1989

I cannot see anything along the lines of Infractions.

If i did puchase a forum, can you recommend places as i find it hard to know where to find one.

On vBulletin i was looking at the prices and got confused can you tell me which one i would have to get to own the forum. Pretty please

Here is the page link https://www.vbulletin.com/order/index.php?step=1


----------



## Ben

http://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/user_infractions_intro - this explains about the infractions.

If you were to purchase a vBulletin licence, you would also need to buy webhosting that incudes php support and MySQL databases.

vBulletin includes two licencing options. An owned licence where you can run the software forever but you have to pay $30 a year to receive updates. Or you can have a leased licence where you can have the software on your site for 1 year.

IMO vBulletin is a very good board software and if you can affoard it the go for it!


----------



## carsey

Few results from PHPBB3 

http://www.phpbb.com/search/?q=infraction


----------



## Jaymie1989

So whats the check list?

Web Hosting with PHP and My SLQ?
And the thingy from vBulliten?


----------



## Jaymie1989

This is some info about PHP and all that, This is my website Host

*Click here To View everything about my Web Hosting*​



> PHP4 scripting support:
> PHP4 is a server-side HTML embedded scripting language. PHP is ideal for the creation of dynamic data driven web sites. PHP4 is fully enabled on all of our packaages.





> MY SQL DATABASE(S):
> On this package you get 10 My SQL Databases. MySQL is a powerful database engine designed to provide fast access to stored data. MySQL is very fast, reliable, and easy to use. It enables easy database creation and administration. You can add additional databases to your account at any time. MYSQL is the open-source standard for databases and is ideal for web applications based on our Linux Servers.
> 
> PHP My Admin:
> PHPMyAdmin is a powerful web based tool to allow complete control over your MySQL database.
> 
> ASP, Perl, CGI, SHTML and IHTML scripting support:
> Our Windows 2003 servers have full support for ASP, Perl, CGI, SHTML and IHTML.



So do I need to buy a hosting?

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## carsey

You dont need to buy a web host. There are plenty around that will give you good free hosting. 

Xenweb.net is a good one, to get the basic plan you need 5 forum posts and the more posts you have, the better your hosting option.

www.xenweb.net

You should really try PHPBB3 before you get Vbulletin. PHPBB3 is free and has just as much support as VBulletin, if not better. Personally, I wouldnt spend money on a Vbulletin license just to have a feature of infractions, but this is my view.

Give PHPBB3 a go, its free, if you dont like it, you havent lost anything.


----------



## Jaymie1989

I under stand what you are saying and i think the same thing. I would rather tell who ever it is that they have an infraction and keep track of it my self.

:grin::grin:

I will try PHPBB3 out as well. 

I havnt heard of Xenweb.net i know that freeold is a good one and Nickster_Uk uses it for his website.

So is my hosting no good? I thought it might be as its got the PHP and My SLQ and all that :tongue:


----------



## Jaymie1989

On the PHPBB website i saw updates, can some one tell me more about that.


----------



## Ben

With phpBB, you have two choice of downloads, Version 2 which is stable or Version 3 which is currently in Release Candidate Stage, This version has much more controls and is more like vBulletin than version 2. It is up to you which version you choose to try out. Just bear in mind that there arent many modifications or styles yet for version 3.

Regarding "Updates" can you provide a link as i don't see anything about updates :4-dontkno


----------



## carsey

Your hosting should be ok, if you are happy with it. 

I think the updates will be things such as improvements to their software on the forum and removing any bugs.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Thanks guys. If i download the updates, How do i upload them to the forum.

The updates i saw are from 
http://www.phpbb.com/downloads/?sid=bac44761b92c9f625a1bdde6922803ed

If i download the other e.g.
Update Files
phpBB 2.0.22 Changed Files Only 
phpBB 2.0.22 Patch File Only 
phpBB 2.0.22 Code Changes 

Further Downloads
Language Packs 

How do i upload them to the forum, or what do i do with them?

Thanks


----------



## Ben

You only need to download the updates if you have an older version installed. Once you have installed phpBB there will be a notification in the admincp when you need to update the installation


----------



## Jaymie1989

how do 1 install them?

I havnt set it up my my hosting package yet.
I dont know how to


----------



## Ben

Here is an installation guide for phpBB ver. 2

http://www.phpbb.com/support/documentation/2.0/

And here is an installation guide for Ver. 3

http://www.phpbb.com/support/documentation/3.0/

Anything that you don't understand, post back here


----------



## Jaymie1989

Ok, 

with a domain mine is www.?????.co.uk to have the forum can i do it where it is www.?????.co.uk/forum ??? it has given me the


> Domain Name
> To park an existing domain, make sure to point it to our name servers: ns1.freeforums.org, ns2.freeforums.org, ns3.freeforums.org, and ns4.freeforums.org.


 ??? or do i have to contact my hosting company for that?

or how does it work?


----------



## carsey

Can you be a bit clearer with your question.

You can have any extension after your initial domain name. These are sub-directories on your host. 

You should have domain management when you bought your domain, here you can add your nameservers and any other info.


----------



## Jaymie1989

> You can have any extension after your initial domain name. These are sub-directories on your host.
> 
> You should have domain management when you bought your domain, here you can add your nameservers and any other info.











Okay, to get you to understand im going to have to brake the TSF rules.

my website is www.dj-ultra.co.uk so if i want my forum address to be www.forum.dj-ultra.co.uk or www.dj-ultra.co.uk/forum How do I do it? on the picture at the bottem it shows that i tryed www.forum.dj-ultra.co.uk but i can tell it where that page is. 

On the PHPBB forum i can add my own domain and its give me the thingy bob code 


> Domain Name
> To park an existing domain, make sure to point it to our name servers: ns1.freeforums.org, ns2.freeforums.org, ns3.freeforums.org, and ns4.freeforums.org.


What do i do?


----------



## Ben

OK, in your websites directory create a folder called "forum", upload the phpBB files into this folder remembering to CHMOD the correct files as described in the userguide. then browse to http://www.dj-ultra.co.uk/forum/index.php enter a few details such as MySQL database name, username, password, admin username, admin password and admin email address. Click on Start install, and your forum will install, when it is installed you will have to delet the install and contrib folders within the forum folder we created earlier, Then you can go to the Admin CP and start creating forums etc.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Okay,

I opened core FTP and created a folder called Forum, then the files from phpBB 2.0.22 (http://www.phpbb.com/downloads/?sid=bac44761b92c9f625a1bdde6922803ed) and extracted them and to the phpBB folder and uploaded all them files in that folder and uploaded them into the Forum folder on my hosting and went to the http://www.dj-ultra.co.uk/forum/install/install.php and filled in what i knew and it come up with Critical Error.

Here are the 2 screen shots

























What do I do? or am i getting it wrong?

What thingy do i choose on this pull down box?


----------



## carsey

Have you created a MYSQL database??


----------



## Jaymie1989

I dont think so. I have no idea about MYSQL


----------



## carsey

Right, look under your control panel in your webhost for MYSQL and make a new database called forum

Create yourself a username and a password.

Next add yourself to the forum database.


----------



## Jaymie1989

I need to contact my hoster to enable the SQL

this is what i get come up when i click on SQL database.


----------



## Ben

Also find out which version of MySQL that your hosting provider uses as you will need to slect the version number when installing phpBB


----------



## Jaymie1989

MYSQL is not provided with my hosting service, It will cost me £199 extra. Is there a free one?

p.s Just relised that both of you are in England :grin:


----------



## carsey

Holy <TWIBAT> that costs a huge amount. Looks like they are trying to rip you off.

Its best to find a better host now.

How much space do you need??

Look for one with PHP, PHPMYADMIN, MYSQL and the other basic features.


----------



## Ben

You can get cheap hosting from either of these two companies and it comes with all the toys :grin:

http://www.i-websolutions.co.uk/
http://www.1and1.co.uk/


----------



## carsey

Why cheap hosting when you can have good stuff for free? Not saying your links are rubbish in anyway.

http://www.xenweb.net
http://www.kwix.info
http://www.freephpwebhosting.net/


----------



## Jaymie1989

If i brought a new hosting for my website, I need an unlimited Bandwidth and Space and Disk Management.


----------



## Jaymie1989

I only need one for the forum, So we will leave my DJ-Ultra.co.uk website out of the equasion.


----------



## carsey

You could use another webhost to host your forum remotely.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Okay, Please explain that one for me.


----------



## Ben

You could use some free hosting (or buy a hosting package) to run your forum seperatly from your DJ-Ultra website


----------



## Jaymie1989

I would like to run it seperatly. Without buying another hosting package


----------



## Jaymie1989

Sorry iv got to do another post the 911 isnt a good number (thats how many post i had)


----------



## Ben

Seeing as you want to run it seperatly, Carsey had some good links to free hosting providers, sign up to one of them and install phpBB on the hosting that they give for you. Make sure that you create the MySQL database before you try to install phpBB :wink:


----------



## carsey

Right, you would find some hosting with MYSQL and install your forum on it. Then on your Dj-Ultra page, you would like the 'forum' button to that page.

If you are unsure, just say a name of a webhost and ill install your forum for you, of your choice, then ill give you the account details via a PM.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Okay, I will try that, Thanks


----------



## Jaymie1989

Okay, 

Iv just got to 5 posts


----------



## Jaymie1989

So far 3 posts


----------



## Jaymie1989

Just 1 more post to do not


----------



## Jaymie1989

ok, iv just done 3 posts and it still shows 4 posts.


----------



## carsey

make sure that they are not in Introductions or the other forum, I cant remember it.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Oh okay.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Okay, Iv done 5 posts, Now what do i have to do?


----------



## Jaymie1989

I have requested the free hosting and its been submited. What do I do now?


----------



## carsey

Look along the top for vHosting and click overview. Select the basic plan.


----------



## Jaymie1989

yea i have done that, and i have requested it and its been submitted.


----------



## carsey

Hopefully it will be approved soon, then we can get your forum installed.


----------



## Jaymie1989

How long do i have to wait for?


----------



## carsey

Shouldnt be too long.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Okay,

has the admin or someone got to set it up?


----------



## carsey

I think so. Not too sure.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Okay, I got a PM and it was rejected becasue i put a dash in the name. So i had to re-apply and im just waiting again.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Done YEAY :grin: 

I have sent you a PM Chris.


----------



## Jaymie1989

I just want to say that for a 16 year old chris, You are bloody good in what you are doing.

Keep up the work. :grin:


----------



## carsey

forum uploaded. Configuring it and etc is down to you. 

Check your PMs.


----------



## Jaymie1989

If i do updates or add items like Avatar's and smilies and things like that, where can i get them from?

Do I have the option to back everything up?


----------



## Jaymie1989

Also what is the MYSQL?


----------



## carsey

I would presume they are stored in the images directory.

Yes, there is a option to backup in the admin CP.

What you need to know about the MYSQL?


----------



## Jaymie1989

Well anything i need to with the MYSQL, I dont know anything about it.


----------



## carsey

Used for databases really. THats the only use for it ive come across so far.


----------



## Jaymie1989

ok okay, thanks, Well im going to change what i want to. If I need any help ill just PM you.


----------



## carsey

Ok no problems. :smile:


----------



## Jaymie1989

Thanks,

Good luck getting to 6,000 posts


----------

